# Himalayan Red Rice



## msrhodes (Apr 2, 2002)

Has anyone had an experience cooking with Himalayan Red Rice? My brother is a chef and he swears by it -- however I am in Philly and he in Wilmington, NC. I'd like to get some others views on it and some recipes you all have used.

Fawn


----------



## msrhodes (Apr 2, 2002)

Has anyone had an experience cooking with Himalayan Red Rice? My brother is a chef and he swears by it -- however I am in Philly and he in Wilmington, NC. I'd like to get some others views on it and some recipes you all have used. 

Fawn
:chef:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I have not tried it myself, but there are recipes in _Seductions of Rice_ byJeffrey Alford and Naomi Duguid. I really trust their recipes -- the best jasmine and basmati rices I've ever made! According to them, there are 2 kinds of "red rice:" Bhutanese and Himalayan. They say "Bhutanese red is a medium-grain japonica-type that has been semi-milled ... [Himalayan red rice] looks very like Thai red rice, with long, slender, red-brown grains."

Do you know which one you've got? The proportions of rice to water, and the cooking times, are different for each. If you like, I'll post their instructions.

Of course, if you can get a hold of the book, you can just look up the recipes yourself.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear MsRhodes,

I have used the Himalayan red rice a number of times with great results.

It's texture is more like wild rice than white basmati (although not exactly the same)but cooks quicker then wild rice.

It holds it's color fairly well after cooking(like a deep cranberry color)and also holds well when warm and doesn't glump up (is that a word?)it has a sweet herbal, nutty aroma when cooking and carries a sweet earthyness to your palate.

I love it with lamb, poultry and certian seafoods.

So I would say give it a try, look in your health food store


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Welcome to Cheftalk MsRhodes!

Going to merge this with the same question you posted under "Cooking Questions >Himalayan Red Rice"


----------



## culianryman (Mar 30, 2002)

Himalayan Red Rice - Imported and grown in India, this is a long-grain unmilled rice with a red bran. Has a nuttier more complex flavor. The full shape and rosy color of this rice makes it a wonderful choice for meals where the rice an be showcased.

Prep time: 30-35 minutes.

http://www.indianharvest.com

I hope this helps,
CulinaryMan


----------



## riverrun (Nov 14, 2001)

Hey thanks i've never heard of it before! Can't wait to try it.


----------



## lwunderlich (Jan 10, 2002)

had some of this and it is deeeelish. It takes a bit longer to cook than regular rice but not as long as wild rice. Hope you can find a steady supply. I would use it almost exclusively if it was more available. Very attractive when cooked, in fact it is attractive just setting on the shelf. I like it mixed with white and wild in a pilaf. It just looks richer and cheerier than white or even brown rice.

Rue


----------



## msrhodes (Apr 2, 2002)

Hi Culinary Man: I am familiar with Indian Harvest and I am familiar with what Himalyan Red Rice is and looks like I was just wondering about others experiences using it and their fav recipes.

I would like to thank you for the information that you did give.

Fawn


----------



## msrhodes (Apr 2, 2002)

Hi Rue: I am almost positive I can get a steady supply here in Philly between FreshFields Grocer and Reading Terminal and other specialty stores I know I can find it locally -- WIll take your suggestion on the pilaf. I ea more brown rice than white just because of the nutritional content, however I will be atempting to use the H.Red Rice more and Quinoa.

Fawn


----------

